# Autocruise Roof



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

I'm contemplating get some roof bars fitted to my Sarasota but does anybody know if the roof can be walked on? It's a 2006 pre swift model.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have a 2006 Starblazer; similar to the Sarasota I believe except for the overcab pod. ( and internal layout )

My roof can be walked on but only as far as where the overcab section joins. 

My roof has a 'pimply' non-slip finish. The handbook states that it should only be walked on for cleaning etc. and not used as a 'sun lounge' ( my words but that's the gist. )

The handbook does state maximum allowable weight on the roof. I can quote that to you if it would help. Let me know.

Harvey


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

ingram said:


> I have a 2006 Starblazer; similar to the Sarasota I believe except for the overcab pod. ( and internal layout )
> 
> My roof can be walked on but only as far as where the overcab section joins.
> 
> ...


Thanks Harvey, I'm going to go look at the van tomorrow, it's in storage, so I'll check the handbook (never thought of that  ).


----------

